# No emerge nvidia-drivers (Solucionado)

## MarcosAR

Hola. He intentado hacer un downgrade a nvidia-drivers-173.14.28  pero me muestra un error. Tambien me muestra el mismo error al re-instalar  nvidia-drivers-260.19.29 .

emerge  '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28'

```

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.28-pkg2.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...       [ ok ]

 * Package:    x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: cardoe@gentoo.org jer@gentoo.org,spock@gentoo.org

 * USE:        acpi amd64 elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r6/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.36-gentoo-r6

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.28-pkg2.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.28-pkg2

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.28-pkg2 ...

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.28-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.28-pkg2 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.28-pkg2 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j4 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r6/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r6/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4158:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3068:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"             CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.28-pkg2'

```

emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.28'

```

Portage 2.1.9.28 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.37-rc5 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-rc5-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_8650_Triple-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 03 Jan 2011 23:00:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.3 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.8

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="es"

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es_AR"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 aspell berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss enca encode exif faac faad fam firefox flac fortran freetype gdbm gdu gif gnutls gsm gstreamer gtk iconv jpeg jpeg2k lcms libnotify mad mikmod mmap mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline schroedinger sdl secure-delete session speex spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs system-sqlite tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode vorbis vpx x264 xcb xft xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es_AR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

SaludosLast edited by MarcosAR on Sat Jan 08, 2011 8:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

1.- Revisa el enlace simbólico al kernel

```
eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set X
```

2.- Asegurate que estas usando SLUB allocator y no SLAB allocator 

```
agd-desktop agd # grep SLUB /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

agd-desktop agd # grep SLAB /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y
```

----------

## MarcosAR

eselect kernel lo tenia apuntando a linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r6 , se me habia olvidado de actualizarlo pero no tiene caso intentar puesto que borre hace dias a vanilla-sources y  ya lo sacaron del repositorio por lo que ya no veo el ebuild.

Por lo tanto intento  en kernel-2.6.36-gentoo-r6  ya que tiene sus sources instaladas, actualizo eselect kernel y chequeo con ls -l /usr/src/linux que apunte al dicho kernel. El error es el mismo,  y con respecto a CONFIG_SLUB  estan bien.

----------

## MarcosAR

En el kernel 2.6.36 rc6 nunca pude instalarlo pero si en los otros kernels

emerge --sync

emerge gentoo-sources 

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.37-gentoo

make clean

make menuconfig

..................

emerge nvidia-drivers

----------

